# FG 720 S Yamaha



## wolfbane2222 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok i am getting this Guitar .
Is this a good guitar for a complete beginner?
Also is this guitar good enough to last me years ?


Whats your honest thoughts on this please?
:smile:


----------



## -mik- (Oct 28, 2009)

Take this for what it's worth as I'm a real newbie. I've only been learning to play for a month or two. This is the guitar I have and love it. I've had a couple friends try it who have been playing for awhile and they've said it was a very nice guitar with good sound.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I believe that Yamaha has always had an excellent reputation for building good quality guitars for the price. 

My friend has a Yamaha acoustic that has never been treated with any kindness or respect and it stills plays and sounds great...after about 30 years of being mistreated.

Enjoy your new "yammer hammer"

Cheers

Dave


----------



## wolfbane2222 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey guys thanks alot 
Glad i am starting out in the right direction
I sure look forward to learning and having some good fun


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have frequently been to some local jams where there was nothing to be found but Yamaha's. I don't know that model but I have an older 450 SA that is a very nice guitar. I play it often but I am now having to pry it out of my son's hand. Not sure if I will let him have it and get me another guitar... probably not as I like it that much. Ya I have had Martin and Gibson's too.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

There are allot of experienced guitar players who rave about the fs720s,Get it and you will not regret it....:smile:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Fg-720s*

I would certainly buy it, a great beginner guitar,Solid spruce sitka top, nato back/sides and you can't beat the price used or new.Ship


----------



## wolfbane2222 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok What does NATo sides and back mean exactly please?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

nato is a kind of mahogany i have a yamaha f700s which is quite similar to the 720 ,which has great sound it would make a fine selection for a beginner or even a intermediate player


----------



## wolfbane2222 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the thumbs up guys and all your help in my silly questions 
But ask i must lolkkjuw


----------



## Magnumb (Jul 10, 2009)

*nato is not mahogany*



copperhead said:


> nato is a kind of mahogany i have a yamaha f700s which is quite similar to the 720 ,which has great sound it would make a fine selection for a beginner or even a intermediate player


Nato is not mahogany but is similar in density and tone... Yamaha's been using it for decades as a less expensive, more plentiful substitute. I've had several Yamaha's and love their sound. I did find, however, that they had more of a tendency to belly... bulge below the bridge and scoop towards the hole... I think their tops are a little too thin or underbraced. Still playable after years, but with action that rises over time.


----------



## wolfbane2222 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok got my Yammie today 
and i have to say sure is strange holding a git!
that said i am terriable at placing my fingers so far but i am sure it will take me time 
one thing i have noticed is my left forearm gets tired really fast like in minutes is this normal?
As for my fingers they are pretty caloused already from turning wrenchs but i am sure they will get sore some 

Now i have practiced for 30 mins so far and i can see this will take some time to learn (hard to see where my fingers in time will know where to go )


Any advice so far ?
i will have a teacher teaching me as well starting jan 14th each week


----------

